# Horses Running In Water Oil Painting



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

That is beautiful!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's gorgeous! How big is it?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's an Oil Painting? not Acrylic? Very nice work!!!!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 16, 2009)

It's oils, and measures 10 1/2" x 11 1/2". 

Thank all you for the kind comments.

Karen


----------

